# Baby aspirin and co-enzyme q10 75g



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi

I was just wondering if these are o.k. to be taken together? I asked the nurse in my clinic, but she wasn't familiar with co-enzyme so couldn't advise.  I am currently on co-enzyme but was wondering about the benefits of aspirin intead of or as well?  As both are meant to improve blood flow in the womb, I just want to make sure that by taking both, I don't 'overdo' things (if you can actually overdo blood circulation?!  )

Thanks!
DJ x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

There is little if any published information about the use of conventional medicines with supplemets or herbal medicines. It is impossible to say either way whether this combination is 'ok' or not.

In theory if you are taking two products that are supposed to do the same thing then there is an increased risk of side effects from doing so. In terms of 'blood thining' effect using combinations of drugs then yes you can overdo things, however I would suspect this is unlikely with co enzyme q and low dose aspirin. Many women use supplements in combination with aspirin with no ill effect but as I said above there is no published evidence to specifically support safety.

Maz x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Maz


----------

